# COLOMBIA EL ZAFIRO (Wush Wush)



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

So Rave have some of this coming, available now for pre-order at £65 per Kilo?!Ok so that's 'only' ~ £1.30 per double shot but if it's difficult to dial-in it could be expensive.

Has anyone tried it and can you explain why it's worth the expense?

I'm tempted but would it be wasted on me I wonder...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

you don't see wush wush very often, it's grown at fairly high altitude, which generally means it takes longer to mature > better tasting & more complex.

looks very interesting.

I'd be tempted to use it for filter myself rather than spro


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I did wonder. I presume it'd be ok to freeze whilst I use lesser beans to get to grips with my V60?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

BaggaZee said:


> I did wonder. I presume it'd be ok to freeze whilst I use lesser beans to get to grips with my V60?


Yes. Provided you vacpack it.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

This bean was in one of the early Matt Perger Barista Hustle subscription packs.

That was roasted by Flight Coffee Roasters.

I had about 100g of it as a filter and it was really really good. Incredibly clean, sweet and pleasantly bright and fruity. Very balanced in that way that the very best Filter coffees are.

I would class it as worth 15 quid a bag and really enjoy it as a filter coffee.

I cannot comment on it as an espresso.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

better go and buy it quick boys and girls, they only have 19kg of it....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I had the wush wush from assembly while it was good coffee I didn't feel it was super tasty or differentiated itself from of coffees that are less rare or expensive.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rave sort of say it's complex like Geisha but with more body etc. The price is based on rarity rather than "its X times nicer than regular coffee", so I think if you are curious and wanted to make brewed with it, you could buy 125g and experience great coffee as a bit of a treat and an experiment. Or even just to say you've had it, at least then you'd be able to say whetheryou thought it was worth it, whilst only having bought half a bag. Maybe not so good as espresso given how much you could waste dialing in.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I had the wush wush from assembly while it was good coffee I didn't feel it was super tasty or differentiated itself from of coffees that are less rare or expensive.


Yeah agree, it was nice enough but didn't justify the expense for me. This might be better though, who knows ?


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Don't know if anyone else who ordered this got caught out by the bogus shipping email, but just a warning a bit late in the day that it isn't shipping until 2nd week of August, as was stated on the product page (now down so must have all gone).

I did read that, but when I got the email saying it had shipped I thought oh good it's coming early, they must have changed their minds. Maybe I missed a warning about this shipping email somwhere, anyone else? After a week I suspected my postie forgot to leave a card again (as happened with last months delivery from Union, so was trigger happy to blame them!) so had a wasted journey to the mail depot to check.

Anyway, moan over.. looking forwards to trying the wush wush and just glad it's still coming!


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

The wush wush has landed! Never had these before so had to give them a try. Think I'll try a long lingering steep in the ccd first after a bit of a rest, seems appropriate to take some time for a special bean.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Just had a nice 30 min ccd, not a knock out but it's early days (5 post roast). Reminds me of a Yirgacheffe, maybe a hint of geisha about it but not as refined or restrained and with more body (than the one I tried).


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

I've been enjoying the DSOL too much recently on the Pavoni so these lovely beans have been a bit neglected of late.. but just had another very enjoyable ccd, this time upping the dose from 18g to 22g with ~320g water which worked better as it's quite restrained, especially with milk as I have it. I'm sure it's best without so those that prefer black would get more out of these, and doubt they would be ideal for me in espresso with milk (but might give it a go anyway).

It's one of those beans that even I could almost drink black, being quite subtle, so maybe in a few months time I might be able to do just that with the other 125g bag in the freezer. I'm not great at picking out tasting notes even when I tried it before adding milk, so nothing to report there I'm afraid other than it's a really nice subtle restrained light roast, rather than bombarding with more obvious flavours (in the past I have been able to detect blueberries, chocolate(duh!) and almost-sort-of-strawberry-ish so perhaps there is still hope). In terms of value yes maybe a bit steep, but I'm enjoying them.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

For future reference, as I seem to have been perhaps the only one daft enough to try these







..

Just had a really nice surprise, this as cappuccino from beans 3 weeks out of the freezer which I was half expecting to bin and it was really good. In the freezer for months and ignored since moving mostly to espresso as I thought of these as best for filter. Seems I was wrong.


----------

